

Join Twitter and Get Spammed - barce
http://www.codebelay.com/blog/2012/02/25/what-its-like-to-sign-up-for-twitter-in-2012/

======
newharbinger
Yes. Not only get spammed but also deal with a slow, increasingly kludgey
interface. Why is Twitter still popular?

~~~
barce
I think it's just inertia and that we're ripe for a new paradigm shift. I am
trying to figure out what that might be.

